# When will he start guarding my home? lol



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

My GSD will be 5 months next Wednesday. I am taking care of a Pitbull his age and she barks at anybody that walks in front of our house. Our GSD just looks at her but does not even move lol. Does his guarding instinct kick in when he's full grown? 

On another note... One more month before he's neutered lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

who knows it may never kick in or it may?? just can't predict the future


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

bad_news07 said:


> My GSD will be 5 months next Wednesday. I am taking care of a Pitbull his age and she barks at anybody that walks in front of our house. Our GSD just looks at her but does not even move lol. Does his guarding instinct kick in when he's full grown?
> 
> On another note... One more month before he's neutered lol


Unlikely that any 5 mo puppy is "guarding" your home. Ours have always been well over a yo before we saw much protectivness in their behavior.

Good question, though about when it does start to kick in.

Let's hope we get a lot of feedback on this one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd rather have a dog of higher threshold that your pup is showing than a dog that reacts to every movement outside.
Reactivity is _not_ protection, usually it is based from insecurity or lack of confidence. Your pup is showing discretion and will decide when it is necessary to react, not just willy nilly at every one walking past. Depends on the lines, temperament and nerve as far as timing to when "protection" actually kicks in. Both of my females are lower threshold and reactive compared to my younger male who is observant and watchful but not barking like they do. He has stronger nerves and more confidence than they do.

Why are you neutering him so young? I would wait until he is mature before doing this as long as you are a responsible owner and do not let him wander.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Your GSD can't get a bark in edgewise.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Are GSD's guard dogs? 

Personally, I prefer a dog with stable nerves that doesn't bark at every innocent person walking by the window.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My GSD didn't start being protective of our home till he was 10 months old, and I heard that was early. 

If you neuter him so young, there is a chance that he may never "guard" your home.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

maturity.... if even then. Some just dont do it. I was also told one time by a K9 trainer that a good GSD will not bark unless told to by his handler or when the situation calls for it. Riley will bark at every little noise some days. Dont really trust his barking sometimes. Zena only barked when she was alerting me to trouble and/or someone at the door. Shasta.... she doesnt bark at all unless she's telling me dinner is late. Shasta is 14 months old and still no sign of any kind of protective instinct in there. But i also did heavily socialize her and continue to do so. She may never show a protective side.


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> My GSD didn't start being protective of our home till he was 10 months old, and I heard that was early.
> 
> If you neuter him so young, there is a chance that he may never "guard" your home.


 
I was told that 6 months was a good age to neuter him. What age do you recommend?


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd rather have a dog of higher threshold that your pup is showing than a dog that reacts to every movement outside.
> Reactivity is _not_ protection, usually it is based from insecurity or lack of confidence. Your pup is showing discretion and will decide when it is necessary to react, not just willy nilly at every one walking past. Depends on the lines, temperament and nerve as far as timing to when "protection" actually kicks in. Both of my females are lower threshold and reactive compared to my younger male who is observant and watchful but not barking like they do. He has stronger nerves and more confidence than they do.
> 
> Why are you neutering him so young? I would wait until he is mature before doing this as long as you are a responsible owner and do not let him wander.


 
He does seem more confident and like you said maybe he has not been put in a situation where he has to protect.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

You'll get opinions that vary from 6 months to 2 years to never when it comes to neutering your dog. You need to do some research yourself to see what you are comfortable with. Keep in mind that keeping an intact dog is a big responsibility and you will need to be 100% sure that you can manage to prevent accidental matings. 

However, neutering him at any age, has very little to nothing to do with whether or not he will guard your home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bad_news07 said:


> I was told that 6 months was a good age to neuter him. What age do you recommend?


I recommend waiting until he is 15 months to 2 years old.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

The dogs just letting you know that there is someone outside =]


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Be careful what you wish for. My male has learned to bark at anything or anyone that walks by our house from his sister. It is ridiculous. I'm talking like the little girls next door, who he sees and gets pets from, and my in laws that come over several times a week.


----------



## Backwoodz_ACO (Jul 26, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd rather have a dog of higher threshold that your pup is showing than a dog that reacts to every movement outside.


Agreed. People know that I have a dog when they enter my home, other than that, they would never know. I didn't want my dog barking at every single thing that he hears outside mostly because I live in an apartment. 

Jerry Lee starting showing that he was protective probably around 10 months old. He loves new people when he is away from home, but is leary when it comes to new people entering the house. Your dog is young so once he understands and marks his territory you won't have to worry about him not protecting it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

bad_news07 said:


> I was told that 6 months was a good age to neuter him. What age do you recommend?


I recommend 2 years old, because he should be mature by then.


----------



## Kissyperry (Feb 11, 2011)

Grizz is going on 7 months old now. He will run to the top of the stairs when he hears the door open, if the person comes in right away- he doesn't bark at all. If the person knocks and doesn't come in, he sounds like a 400lb monster up there! If he's outside on the leash and someone walks up our driveway, he has started stepping in front of us and just watches. I've noticed that if we don't talk to whoever it is, then he barks- if we talk to them, he wags his tail and waits. Our bedrooms are located at the end of a hallway and he has recently started sleeping out of his crate. He started being tied to the end of my bed, now he's loose all night. He starts out sleeping on the floor beside me, but when I wake in the middle of the night- he's put himself in the hallway, right between the bedrooms where I imagine he can see in both rooms and that's why he does it....I'm extremely pleased with his watchful behavior! I don't want aggressive, I want the visual deterrant and the "I'm here for back up if you need me" and that's exactly what it seems like he's turning into. I think 6 months was when we first started noticing him doing these things..


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh I am glad you posted this. My 6.5 month old girl is really friendly too. I was wondering when she would start showing more of the protective qualities of barking and putting herself between you and another. Nice to know it is an age thing.

Can someone tell me how to start an active topic? I am a premier member and I have emailed the site operator but have had no reply. I am not sure if it is my level of membership or if somehow I am missing the link to do it.

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Stella's Mom said:


> Can someone tell me how to start an active topic? I am a premier member and I have emailed the site operator but have had no reply. I am not sure if it is my level of membership or if somehow I am missing the link to do it..


Go to the appropriate forum for whatever topic you want to discuss and click the NEW THREAD button.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Guard dog? I think their looks are enough to scare people away.

Also for the neutering, 6 months to 2 years. But you need to do your own research and see what is best for you. Having an intact dog means that you have to make sure he will NOT have any accidental litters or wander off. I would suggest waiting until he is at least 1 1/2 to 2 years old. But in the end it is up to you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some are protective some aren't.
i would wait on the neutering.
i've never neutered a dog and if i did
he/she would be 2 yrs old or older.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> You'll get opinions that vary from 6 months to 2 years to never when it comes to neutering your dog. You need to do some research yourself to see what you are comfortable with. Keep in mind that keeping an intact dog is a big responsibility and you will need to be 100% sure that you can manage to prevent accidental matings.
> 
> However, neutering him at any age, has very little to nothing to do with whether or not he will guard your home.


I agree with all of the above.
Abby started warning-barking of approaching people at 6 months. That's all she has ever done, not at all protective... just a few barks. Outside the house and yard she has never barked. She is 2.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't assume your dog is going to be protective
and you have to know the difference between
protection and being scared. as many have said
some are protective and some aren't. besides what ever
it is you want to be protected from your dog should be 
protected from it also.



Stella's Mom said:


> Oh I am glad you posted this. My 6.5 month old girl is really friendly too. I was wondering when she would start showing more of the protective qualities of barking and putting herself between you and another. Nice to know it is an age thing.


----------



## Amberjane05 (Jul 5, 2011)

Im pretty new to this website.. How the heck do i post my own thread or new discussion? I have done it before but cannot find where to do it now... Thanks!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Amberjane05 said:


> Im pretty new to this website.. How the heck do i post my own thread or new discussion? I have done it before but cannot find where to do it now... Thanks!


 
See post #19 in this thread where I tell Stella's Mom how to do it.


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

Our last GSD loved everybody and would follow a stranger home if we let him. When he was 14 months my wife gave birth to twin girls and the day she brought them home from the hospital they instantly belonged to him and guarded our home and never left the kids side until the day he died. When our girls were young and travelled too far into the back yard he would drag them back to the house by the seat of their Oskosh's.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Are GSD's guard dogs?
> 
> Personally, I prefer a dog with stable nerves that doesn't bark at every innocent person walking by the window.


:thumbup:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"Personally, I prefer a dog with stable nerves that doesn't bark at every innocent person walking by the window."

Absolutely!

A good guard dog doesn't act like this.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Stella's Mom said:


> Oh I am glad you posted this. My 6.5 month old girl is really friendly too. I was wondering when she would start showing more of the protective qualities of barking and putting herself between you and another. Nice to know it is an age thing.
> 
> I am surprised at how many times this gets asked.
> For me I would be worried if my guy ( who is 5months old) started barking at people. Personally I never want him to bark, growl or show any sort of "protectiveness" (fear) when strange people are in my home visiting. Aloof, yes but I want a dog who doesn't put my friends off coming to visit me!!!
> ...


----------



## MLP (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,
We have 2 GSDs, a female is 2 years old and a male 11/2 years old. Both are desexed. Overall they are obedient, loving and energetic. However they are more like cats than dogs when it comes to guarding the property. They let everyone in, never bark to let us know that some one is at the gates and appear way too friendly. We are very dissapointed with their guarding abilities. Is it and age thing and is there something we can do to encourage guarding: barking at strangers and patrolling the property?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I am going through this too with my newly acquired 3 year old pup. I'm not sure if it means anything, but his previous owners neutered him somewhere between 18-24 weeks I believe.


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I recommend 2 years old, because he should be mature by then.


I would wait as long as 3yrs if at all a GSD can still be growing until then.
German Shepherd Growth Chart
Also consider the health risks of neutering/spaying.
Health Issues Linked to Spaying and Neutering Dogs

As for guarding I wouldn't worry he is young and maybe he has a very relaxed temperament. If he perceived a real threat to you I bet you would see a reaction I am sure.


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

MLP said:


> Hi,
> We have 2 GSDs, a female is 2 years old and a male 11/2 years old. Both are desexed. Overall they are obedient, loving and energetic. However they are more like cats than dogs when it comes to guarding the property. They let everyone in, never bark to let us know that some one is at the gates and appear way too friendly. We are very dissapointed with their guarding abilities. Is it and age thing and is there something we can do to encourage guarding: barking at strangers and patrolling the property?


Dogs have way better senses than we do as I have said below if your dogs perceived a real threat they would behave accordingly.


----------



## crickets (Dec 19, 2014)

We realize this thread is several years old right? You will get better responses if you post a new one.


----------

